# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si te konfigurojme nje internet me linje primo

## mufitk

Nje shoqe e imja ka marre ne shpi  linje interneti me primo por spo di si ta konfiguroj.Kur hap internet explorer me thot webpage can not displayer.
Cfar me bere

----------


## Aldi1

thjesht ip automatike o muftik... po tekniket qe i lidhen kabllin ne shtepi nuk ja konfiguruan shoqes perpara se te iknin???????

----------


## mufitk

Po nuk kishte pas drita kur kishin qene tekniket.Ip automatike i thash une ta bente dhe e beri po se di se pse sfunksioni ndoshta se ka pas modem te albtelecom gjithsesi flm per ndihmen.Sot i kishin sjelle modem te primos se dsi ca ka bo te flas e te kthej pergj.
klm

----------

